# Forgot My Birth Control on Vacation



## bloomers

I have a question for you ladies. I am currently on vacation. I was supposed to start taking my new round of birth control pills last night but alas, found that my pills have been forgotten at home 2 states away.







It is vital that I do not have my period in three weeks, as we will be camping in Yellowstone and I don't want any grizzlies sniffing around my tent!!!














Ha Ha, sounds funny I know, but a real fear of mine. Also, I tend to have painful cramping and heavy periods when not on the pill and don't want this to spoil my fun. I can't recall the name of the pills but it starts with Nor and they are 21 days of yellow pills followed by 7 of a placebo.Question... should I start taking the pills two weeks late in hopes that my period will start August 4th instead of July 21st or will that mess me up major big time??? The soonest I could start taking them would be Sunday, July 6th which would put me right at having a period during my vacation which I do not want to do.


----------



## Elariel

i dont suppose you're anywhere near where you could hit a county/state health department? they would probably be willing to give you a pack since this is an emergency.. (does nordette sound familiar?? the only one i can think of that starts with 'nor'..)


----------



## christywisty

You can also skip the placebo and take the hormones continuously so that your period doesn't fall on the week of your next vacation. Some women with endometriosis have to do this to stop their periods all together. However, I'd give your doctor a ring before trying that, but it shouldn't throw things too far off since you'd only be skipping one period, whereas some of us are skipping multiple periods.


----------



## *Luna*

If you call your dr's office they should be able to call in a prescription for you to a nearby pharmacy. I've had this done when I forgot medication while on vacation...all you need is the phone number for a local pharmacy and after you explain the situation your dr's office should be willing to help out. Planned Parenthood might also be able to help you out with some pills.


----------



## Wes and Tracy

What Christy said.Wes


----------



## bloomers

Thanks for your replies. I could not get a prescription out of state. My insurance only covers one a month and I wasn't about to pay out of pocket. Not to mention the difficulty in getting ahold of my doctor and then getting to a pharmacy (I was in the middle of nowhere without a telephone and only had access to a computer that one day).I guess I may have to wait until I get a regular period to start taking it again. Bummer...


----------

